# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Xilisoft Video Converter

## tancja

*Оригинальное название:* Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate 5.1.39 build 0305 
*Операционная система:* Windows XP/Vista/7
*Год:* 2010
*Адрес официального сайта* http://www.xilisoft.com/
*Язык (интерфейса):* Английский + Руссификатор
*Лекарство:* Присутствует
*Размер* 16.41 MB

*Описание:* Xilisoft Video Converter - мощный и универсальный видео конвертер. Поддерживает большинство популярных видео форматов, в том числе DVD, VCD, SVCD, MOV, RM, AVI, MPEG, MPEG1, MPEG2, MPEG4, WMV, 3GP и других, извлечение аудио из видео в MP2, MP3, AC3, RA, M4A, OGG, AAC и другие форматы, пакетный режим конвертирования, предварительный просмотр во встроенном проигрывателе, выбор и настройка аудио и видео кодеков, настройка параметров конвертирования, простой и удобный интерфейс.

*Возможности:*
• содержит: 3GP Video Converter, iPod Video Converter, PSP Video Converter, Zune Video Converter, AVI MPEG Converter, MP4 Video Converter, MOV Converter, MKV to MPEG converter, etc.;
• конвертация между всеми популярными видео форматами включая: AVI, MPEG, WMV, DivX, MP4, H.264/MPEG-4 AVC, RM, MOV, XviD, 3GP, FLV и т.д
• конвертация звука в популярные звуковые файлы, включая: MP2, MP3, WMA, WAV, РА, M4A, AAC, AC3 и OGG, а также конвертацию между этими звуковыми форматами;
• извлечение изображения из видео с сохранением как JPG, PNG, GIF, BMP, SWF;
• конвертация изображений для видео в AVI, FLV, SWF, MOV, 3GP, WMV, и т.д.
• поддерживает декодирование APE, CUE и риппинг audio CD
• Разные клипы (видео/аудио) при конвертации соединяються в один;
• Добавлены функции видеоредактирования: обрезка видео, добавление водяных знаков и другие эффекты;
• Предварительный просмотр видео, исходного и редактируемого для сравнения;
• Разнообразные профили для PSP и других цифровых устройств;
• Захват изображений из видео;
• Калькулятор Bitrate позволяет настраивать размер файла более точно.

turbo.to
Depositfiles.com

----------

